# WONDERFUL GARDEN LAYOUT



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

I have had the wonderful opportunity to visit a beautiful garden railway which has been featured in a magazine called GARTENBAHN PROFI a few years ago, and they spread the story over two issues because there was so much to see for one time. There are many garden and landscaping features involved which brings this layout into the top class of garden setups. I hope that you enjoy the somewhat long video. There are operational features which could take an entire sub topic in other parts of this forum such as the complex electrical work, ponds, custom models, European Models, etc.etc.
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Npv6_2qIw0*
All the best,
*Peter. *


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Peter, thank you for the opportunity to view this extraordinary layout. I was unable to attend this past weekend and thus, I am grateful to seeing just how much has been done in the years since I saw it last. It is a layout to inspire us all-if not depress for its perfection! 
Myron


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Amazing video, do they ship a kit in ready-to-run kit form?


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes* Brandon*, wouldn't it be great to just send away for a roll out mat of train scenery, and just add water, then just sit back and watch it puff up like those little child toys which come in the form of a pill and with water expand into a large dinasour. Oh well until then we just have to roll up our sleeves and do the grunt work like this gentleman did. I am now rebuilding my layout for the third time. One of these days I will get it correct. 
All the best, *Peter*.


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you for the video, very nice indeed......Fantastic detail and the realism of the landscaping and mixture of built tree's and natural shrubs is the best I have seen! I also have to mention the fantastic wooden Howe Truss bridge work and the centerpiece they are. This layout uses 3 of the 5' versions very similiar to the 7' version that I have advertised, they appear to be slightly lighter built and perhaps lacking some of the details I put on my own, but wow what a fantastic eye catcher! Nice shot of them at 21:12 in the film. 

Any Rush fans in the house? 


I'd be curious to know how long the bridges have been there? 

Wonderful Video, That was fun to see.....Thanks again. 
Randy


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

It truly is a spectacular layout. I think I even saw myself in that video at one point...I sure am happy he's in our club! 

As for your question about how long those bridges have been there Randy, I think maybe about eight years or so. And they aren't lacking strength or detail....like everything he builds those things are skookum.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice video. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

Great layout. Werner is a nice guy as well. His layout crash scenes with the police are unique each time. And the layout keeps growing. Thanks for pointing out the video.


----------

